

Ask HN: Best way to manage all of your startup's accounts? - jameshk

It&#x27;s really starting to be a pain to manage and remember all these accounts (Twitter, Github, Google, Slack), is there anything that makes this really easy?<p>It&#x27;s annoying to have no secure, central place to store these.
======
sumodirjo
If you use Mac you can use keychain to save all those passwords. If not you
can use password manager.

1Password and LastPass is a good alternatives. Both of them offer hosted
service where you can sync all your passwords. This is really needed if you
have several team members that need access to these passwords.

AFAIK the service also allow you to save ssh private keys. in case you also
need to save lots of keys

~~~
jameshk
I took a look at Meldium, what do you think of that?

------
detaro
Related note: Look into 2FA methods, especially for the higher-profile things.
Avoiding getting your bank account or domain hijacked or your code stolen
because you made it to easy for an attacker is worth the slight
inconveniences.

~~~
jameshk
I have all my accounts on 2FA already, Thanks!

------
buckofalltrades
1Password:
[https://agilebits.com/onepassword](https://agilebits.com/onepassword)

Create an "Identity" for general stuff, and tag everything else with [startup
name]. Done.

------
bbcbasic
I have used Keepass (Classic) for years.
[http://keepass.info/](http://keepass.info/)

~~~
foxpc
I'm using KeePass too.

Mind to not accidentally go to .com instead of .info.

~~~
bbcbasic
Is that malware? If so how evil - they make it almost look like an innocent
site (although the big download now button looks a bit dodgy!)

